# A hora dos posts ficou marada



## tozequio (3 Nov 2006 às 10:10)

Aparentemente voltou tudo ao normal, mas ainda há posts que tem uma hora esquisita


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 10:34)

tozequio disse:


> São neste momento 9.44 mas na hora do post aparece 21.44. Alguém me consegue explicar o que está a acontecer?



É verdade. Existe um post das 22h de hoje


----------



## tozequio (3 Nov 2006 às 10:37)

LOL, o meu primeiro post agora é o último.


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 10:50)

Sem dúvida a Bluehost.com andou a brincar com o relógio do servidor ou então o vBulletin passou-se


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 11:58)

Eu actualizei o post das Leónidas ontem ás 22:23, já estava ferrado a shonar, deve ter sido em sonhos


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Nov 2006 às 13:57)

Voces estão a escrever do futuurooooo!!!!!!  
Já agora quando estarão em condições de nos dizerem qual é a chave ganhadora do euromilhões?


----------



## Administrador (3 Nov 2006 às 15:06)

Ainda não conseguir averiguar qual o problema, pode ser que talvez a Bluehost esteja a mexer nas máquinas. Vamos aguardar e ver se tudo retorna ao normal.


----------



## dj_alex (3 Nov 2006 às 15:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Voces estão a escrever do futuurooooo!!!!!!
> Já agora quando estarão em condições de nos dizerem qual é a chave ganhadora do euromilhões?



Olha...isso é que era bom.....Dividir por todos os membros mais participativos - isto é...acima de 660 post até as 15.20 de hoje..hora UTC para não haver enganos....


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Nov 2006 às 20:01)

dj_alex disse:


> Olha...isso é que era bom.....Dividir por todos os membros mais participativos - isto é...acima de 660 post até as 15.20 de hoje..hora UTC para não haver enganos....



   
Olha o Administrador não entra, que só tem 45!


----------



## tozequio (3 Nov 2006 às 21:44)

São neste momento 9.44 mas na hora do post aparece 21.44. Alguém me consegue explicar o que está a acontecer?


----------



## Luis França (7 Nov 2006 às 11:07)

Esta agitação toda deve ser tomada em conta devido às eleições para o senado americano.... troca de horas, mensagens do futuro e forum em baixo, como todos os outros, blogs pendurados...provavelmente por causa do movimento extra na internet, dado que também há votações pela net e manutenções afazer devido ao aquecimento/arrefecimento global daqueles gajos   

Tenho a sensação cas coisas vão melhorar (em termos de servidores...)


----------

